# Mirrors Can Be Scary!



## MA-Caver (Feb 11, 2010)

What NOT to do when around Mirrors... 
1. Look behind you see someone and turn around and they're not there
2. Look in mirror, open the med cabinet, close mirror door and DIE
3. Wipe off the steam from your mirror
4. Say Candyman after turning around 5 times (or however it supposed to go)
5. Freak out when your reflected self moves/doesn't move when you do/don't 
6... the list goes on... bwah ha ha ha ha ha haaaaaaa 
Pretty cool compliation of Mirror scares.


[yt]3tjoqhx_dwk&[/yt]


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 12, 2010)

Funny story about mirrors.

My wife and I along with our 19 yr old daughter all watched the movie "Mirrors" with Keifer Sutherland.  The gyst of the movie is that the reflections are evil and will kill you.

Well, my wife got a little bit freaked out by the movie and after it was over she went into the kitchen to make coffee.  Me, being an insensitive prankster, noticed the 18x30 mirror sitting on the floor that we hadn't found a place for yet.  I picked it up and snuck into the kitchen. where she was standing with her back to me.  I snuck up and then held up the mirror so it was about head high (was about 2 feet away from her) and then called her name.  She turned around and was looking at herself!  She freaked out so bad she couldn't decide to laugh or cry.  

I wish I would have had it on camera.

Oh, and then I proceeded to run so I wouldn't get beat! LOL


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 12, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> Funny story about mirrors.
> 
> My wife and I along with our 19 yr old daughter all watched the movie "Mirrors" with Keifer Sutherland.  The gyst of the movie is that the reflections are evil and will kill you.
> 
> ...



That's hilarious! I saw the movie "Mirrors" too and it was freaky.


----------



## Drac (Feb 12, 2010)

I dislike mirrors,Van Helsing will explain...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 12, 2010)

Drac said:


> I dislike mirrors,Van Helsing will explain...



Huh. I'm shocked!


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 12, 2010)

7.  Staff kata


----------



## Drac (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a *REALLY* good mirror story..I will post it later..If any of the other *Mods *or *Super Mods* think its inapproprate they can delete it..


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 12, 2010)

Drac said:


> I dislike mirrors,Van Helsing will explain...


 
You hate mirrors who knew......


----------



## Drac (Feb 12, 2010)

*True Mirror Story: *1975 was a big year for the Cleveland Jaycees Haunted House..I lost track of the number of radio interviews and personal appearences I made dressed as The Count..I would somedays get up at 7am and get into makeup and my tails tux and spend 4-8 hrs in costume and character..

So one Friday after one of those 8 hr days I return to my parents house and head for the 1/2 bath just off the side door entrance which became my makeup room..I switch on the light and remove my jacket, shirt, tie and vest..I grab the jar of cold cream and being to apply it to my neck, I look in the mirror to make sure I didnt miss a spot and there is *NO REFLECTION*.

I see the green curtain of the side door (which matched the wallpaper) reflected in the mirror but that's it..I am think OMG, I finally crossed over..Upon closer examination I discover there is no mirror in the frame..When My parents returned home I learned that my Father had removed the mirror cause it was cracked and left the frame up as a joke..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 12, 2010)

Drac said:


> *True Mirror Story: *1975 was a big year for the Cleveland Jaycees Haunted House..I lost track of the number of radio interviews and personal appearences I made dressed as The Count..I would somedays get up at 7am and get into makeup and my tails tux and spend 4-8 hrs in costume and character..
> 
> So one Friday after one of those 8 hr days I return to my parents house and head for the 1/2 bath just off the side door entrance which became my makeup room..I switch on the light and remove my jacket, shirt, tie and vest..I grab the jar of cold cream and being to apply it to my neck, I look in the mirror to make sure I didnt miss a spot and there is *NO REFLECTION*.
> 
> I see the green curtain of the side door (which matched the wallpaper) reflected in the mirror but that's it..I am think OMG, I finally crossed over..Upon closer examination I discover there is no mirror in the frame..When My parents returned home I learned that my Father had removed the mirror cause it was cracked and left the frame up as a joke..



LMAO!!!! That is priceless!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 12, 2010)

Jade Tigress said:


> LMAO!!!! That is priceless!!!


Agreed... being the Count for so long day after day... I can see how it momentarily psyched you out... heh... -vampfeed-


----------

